# Moebius....TOS Cylon Raider



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My turn on the raider- Excellent kit! Highly recommend to any modeler and a Studio Scale kit under $60 you can't go wrong! 

For anyone who has not seen the kit 




Since the kit does not have a cockpit this is were I started and got the cockpit cut out.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Raider cockpit tub walls added.:thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the completed cockpit. Are you going to vacuform the canopy out of clear plastic or make it some other way?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably not I will just have the canopy removable. As I work on the console thought I would show a figure in the tub for scale.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not to burst your bubble, but it looks like the cockpit might be a wee-bit too tight based on this photo:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"Starbuck! They're all around us!"

Great pic btw, good find.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

sg-99 said:


> Probably not I will just have the canopy removable. As I work on the console thought I would show a figure in the tub for scale.


I'm a little disappointed that they didn't shoot the canopy in clear.

Even if they didn't include the cockpit, people still could have painted a clear part the proper colors, and those industrious enough could have a clear canopy.

So hopefully Moebius might shoot future editions in clear or that someone out there casts the part and releases it in clear.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on the seats for the tub.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the seats cut down, added some detail to the tub walls and added the center console.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Made a resin cockpit tub set for the raider and will get that in shortly and I can start painting. The last Raider I built was in the normal grey scheme and I told myself if I ever built another raider it would be a Gold Version as seen in one of the episodes


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the sub-assemblies airbrushed gold.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know there is light kits for the raider but I did my own. Four leds for the engines and two for the nose of the raider running off a 9volt battery And getting the sub-assemblies together on the gold raider.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Masking duty today- Masked off the stripes with tamiya/shurtape and airbrushed with liquitex black.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

An episode with a golden raider? Can't remember that this happened. Which one was it?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's been awhile but I think it is in Saga of a star world and an episode or two in Galactica 1980.

Getting the bottom stripes airbrushed on and starting my shading run on the gold raider.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I always blamed that 'gold' raider on a bad batch of film that caused the discoloration. Or a bad lighting setup for that particular set of shots. 

Is there any documented evidence that they actually had that particular raider in the miniature setups?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hm, I guess this is only a studio light effect, not really a gold raider.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry, have to agree, there were never any purposefully painted gold raiders.

HOWEVER, you may have stumbled on a cool idea. 
Where as there are gold centurions, the squadron leader or the 'CAG' of a base star, could theoretically sport a gold raider.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> HOWEVER, you may have stumbled on a cool idea.
> Where as there are gold centurions, the squadron leader or the 'CAG' of a base star, could theoretically sport a gold raider.


I'd buy THAT for a dollar!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing some panel shading today.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Its growing on me.

Looks good.

How are you going to handle the darker gray accents?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am going to use an acrylic gold Vallejo or liquitex and mix a drop of brass for the darker panels.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking good! Who makes the gold paint you used?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tamiya gold in a spray (TS-21) decanted for airbrushing.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

shading on the bottom continues...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ha ha, I see part of the colonial blaster there-!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Weathering the rest of the top of the Gold Raider and when I weather a model I get to a stopping point and apply a gloss coat Future etc.. to the area only where the decal will go and I will finish off the weathering once the decals are dry.

The kit decals are great not thick, thin or brittle. Just a little decal solution used to get them snuggle down into the panel lines.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care if it's canon or not. Your gold raider looks damned cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Vacuformed the canopy and did a run on them today!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Planning on selling a few?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Trying to keep up with demand.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished off the Gold raider, it is an excellent kit absolute blast to build, Stand is very sturdy for the model and I highly recommend the raider kit to any modeler!


----------



## Prefect42 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was honestly on the fence about whether I'd like a gold raider. I think you knocked this one out of the park. Looks absolutely brilliant! The weathering really pulls me in to look closely at this particular build. Thanks for sharing.

Ted.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, a question for you guys.

The instructions call for a 'pale gray' for the main hull color. Can anyone give me a more accurate color, or even part number for the correct main color? I already have the blue/gray for the detail panels and such.

Oh, and I too was totally blown away by the size and heft of this kit when I picked it up Tuesday.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I received mine today. This thing is awesome!! I love the size of it!!


----------

